
The myth of outliving your retirement savings - ourmandave
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-column-marksjarvis-savingsmyth/the-myth-of-outliving-your-retirement-savings-idUSKBN1I3293
======
hughdbrown
Does anyone else think that this bears further detail?

"One-third actually end up with a nest egg larger than they had when they left
their jobs, the study says. Even people who had only $32,000 shortly after
leaving the workforce had about $24,000 left some two decades after retiring."

